# Reduction of peri-umbilical hernia



## aguelfi (Sep 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell what they would use to code a reduction of peri-umbilical hernia at the bedside. I don't see a specific code to support what was done and I'm thinking it's included in the E&M code. What do others think?
__________________


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 19, 2008)

If the procedure was done manually with no surgical intervention, it would be included in the E&M service.


----------



## renee.lyle (Jul 16, 2009)

*Manual hernia reduction under anesthesia*

I am having a heck of a time figuring out a code for manual hernia reduction performed under anesthesia. Any ideas?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 16, 2009)

*manual reduction*

I'm not finding anything either. The only option would be an unlisted code and hope for the best. They may or may not pay depending on the documentation of need for anesthesia.
Good luck!


----------

